# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  an alle schweizer und umliegende...

## sandra

hallo zusammen... wir fahren dieses weekend nach frankreich, genauer nach metabief, zum downhillen... wer doch zeit und lust hatt soll auch kommen... die strecke ist top, wenn auch nicht technisch schwierig, aber mit viel speed ist es der hammer....

an der talstation hat es einen grossen parkplatz wo man zufrieden übernachten kann...

also los ... packt eure bikes und ab gehts nach metabief...

----------


## Cru Jones

Ich würde ja sooo gerne kommen, aber es dieses Wochende ist Dualcup-Rennen in Baltersweil. Verschiebt es doch um eine Woche...
Übrigens, kennt ihr Buttes? Ist auch seehr spassig, billig und lässt sich super mit Meta verbinden.

----------


## sandra

nächste woche geht net... da sind wir in laax.... am dh biken.... wie ist des mit buttes... liegt des neben metabief und hat auch ne permanente dh piste??

----------


## Cru Jones

ziemlich genau. Buttes liegt im Val de Traverse, von da sinds vielleicht 40 Min. mit dem Auto bis nach Meta. Ist auch nicht sehr schwierig, aber sehr spassig. Einziges Problem ist es vielleicht, die Strecke zu finden, wenn man zum ersten mal dort ist.

----------


## sandra

na dann werden wir mal sehen... vielleicht machen wir ja kurzfristig mal nächstes wochenede was ab... muss ja ned dringend laax sein...... wir schauen mal....

----------


## Fünsee

irgend ein biketreffen in der schweiz wäre halt schon der hammer,muss nur leider jedes wochenende arbeiten,aber in einer woche habe ich dan ferien,3 wochen,habt ihr da schon was vor um dhillen zu gehen?

----------


## sandra

na ja eingentlich wollten wir nach laax nächstes wochende... aber wie wäre es mal mit wierihorn... ?? 
hast du da schon ferien??

----------


## general

Wie wärs mal in Zweisimmen auf der Maxxis Cup Strecke? Soll seit mitte Juni offen sein.

----------


## sandra

warst du schon mal dort?? hab gehört es soll ne verdammt schlamm strecke sein!! 
wäre aber sicher mal nen ausflug wert....

----------


## general

Ich war schon mal im 2001 da aber da gabs die Maxxis Strecke noch nicht deshalb möchte ich früher oder später wieder einmal hinfahren. Habe keine Ahnung wie die Streke ist.

----------


## Fünsee

wo liegt das genau? warscheinlich mit sesselbahn,oder?den ich will mein "göppel" nicht den berg raufstossen!

----------


## x-spirit

liegt im simmental (berner oberland) bei zweisimmen halt... schaut noch net aus was man im internet so findet und wird sicher mal von uns besucht werden. für morgen steht eine abfahrt vom niesen auf dem programm. 1700 höhenmeter! wer lust kann sich da natürlich anschliessen...

----------

